# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Deducibilita' Contributi Inps Coadiuvante.

## patrizia

Ciao a tutti. Mi è sorto un dubbio.....Può il titolare di una ditta, scaricare nel quadro RP  i contributi inps che paga per il figlio coadiuvante? Può metterlo anche a carico?Grazie a tutti e buon lavoro :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a tutti. Mi è sorto un dubbio.....Può il titolare di una ditta, scaricare nel quadro RP  i contributi inps che paga per il figlio coadiuvante? Può metterlo anche a carico?Grazie a tutti e buon lavoro

  No. I contributi previdenziali obbligatori non sono trasferibili al padre.
In passato sono andato per tale questione in commissione tributaria ed ho perso.
Ciao

----------


## patrizia

> No. I contributi previdenziali obbligatori non sono trasferibili al padre.
> In passato sono andato per tale questione in commissione tributaria ed ho perso.
> Ciao

  Grazie Speedy. Il padre, però, può nel quadro dei familiari mettersi a carico il proprio figlio? Nel caso di impresa coadiuvante tra marito e moglie, per i contributi inps vale la stessa regola? (ovvero non si possono trasferire?)
Ciao. :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Speedy

> Grazie Speedy. Il padre, però, può nel quadro dei familiari mettersi a carico il proprio figlio? Nel caso di impresa coadiuvante tra marito e moglie, per i contributi inps vale la stessa regola? (ovvero non si possono trasferire?)
> Ciao.

  Ognuna delle due questioni va trattata separatamente:
= i contributi previdenziali non sono trasferibili (vale per il coniuge e per i figli)
= il coniuge ed i figli possono essere considerati familiari a carico se non hanno conseguito un reddito superiore a 2840,51 euro
Ciao

----------

